# Can Selenium cause thyroid pain?



## toms (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been taking selenium for a week now and have suddenly noticed a small ache in my throat when swallowing. I was just wondering if selenium will do this?

Under what circumstances would this happen?

I'm taking selenium because I have all the symptoms of hypothyroidism but my TSH is normal.. T4 to T3 may not be..

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like you might have answered your own question. If you have pain after adding selenium then stop taking it.

Can you please share some of your labs with ranges please.


----------



## toms (Nov 23, 2016)

Maybe I've asked the question the wrong way. Why would somebody have thyroid pain after taking selenium?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

How do you know it's your thyroid that hurts?
Have you looked into something else causing your symptoms?
If you eat right you should have no need for selenium supplements.
Have your selenium checked to see if it's low.
I wouldn't take anything you don't need.
If you do have a thyroid problem selenium is not going to help anyway.

The Office of Dietary Supplements reports that high levels of selenium in your blood, defined as a concentration of more than 100 micrograms per deciliter, causes selenosis. The symptoms of selenosis include fingernail loss, skin rash, hair loss, weight loss, fatigue and irritability. You may also notice a garlic odor in your breath. Over time selenosis can cause mild nerve damage.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed with the above, you definitely need to check your levels before starting any kind of supplementation. It can make your health worse if you're getting too much of something you didn't need in the first place.


----------



## toms (Nov 23, 2016)

So I gather nobody knows the answer to this question.. Fair enough.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

toms said:


> Maybe I've asked the question the wrong way. Why would somebody have thyroid pain after taking selenium?


*Sounds like you're just out of balance with the selenium. Keep in mind that selenium works with zinc to help your body convert stored hormone to useable hormone. Read this to learn about that issue *- https://www.womentowomen.com/thyroid-health/thyroid-health-and-selenium/


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

How much selenium are you taking?

Are you taking any other vitamins or minerals? If not, I'd worry that taking selenium alone is putting other things out of balance. Selenium works together with all the other vitamins and minerals, so taking it alone could screw things up. Try a trace mineral supplement or multivitamin instead, or try eating brazil nuts instead of taking supplements.

I had a weird throat feeling off and on when my thyroid problem started, and I was not taking any supplements then. My neck felt sick, that's the only way I could describe it. A b-complex helped a lot.


----------

